# Air con re-gas



## ab20000 (Jun 30, 2012)

Right chaps I need to get the aircon re-gassed. I'm assuming wherever I take it they won't have worked on an R33 GTR before so anything specific I need to instruct them? Also anybody know places that are good / to avoid? Seem to be the chain places that really offer it....

Also seem to be some DIY kits available - any good?


----------



## ian turbo (Apr 29, 2003)

I dont know where about you are , but a friend of mine does this for £25 he works for a refrigeration company.. But he is Only around the basingstoke area . Hampshire.


----------



## Andy_P (Feb 4, 2007)

Used a can myself on the R33....no problems.
Might be worth getting someone to make sure that there's no leaks first.
the mobile DIY ones seem to know a bit more than your general Kwikfit type place.


----------



## ab20000 (Jun 30, 2012)

ian turbo said:


> I dont know where about you are , but a friend of mine does this for £25 he works for a refrigeration company.. But he is Only around the basingstoke area . Hampshire.


Unfortunately not mate - I'm up in Herts - prices seem to vary so much but that is cheap!


----------



## burnsey_100 (Sep 6, 2011)

It doesn't matter where you go as by law you have to be correctly trained. I would target bigger companies as they are less likely to let a tyre fitter do your recharge. 
It's easy enough to do but some garages might not do it as they might not have the data.

Tell them 700grams and I use pag oil 150

If you watch them do it make sure they use both high pressure and low pressure ports (some just use one if they can't find the other)

There is one down by the turbos (low pressure I think) 
And the other by the rad 

Kwik fit might get slatted but they will not let an untrained person on it. The machine they use is very good too, just make sure they do the leak test and a vacuum for min 20mins


----------



## ab20000 (Jun 30, 2012)

burnsey_100 said:


> It doesn't matter where you go as by law you have to be correctly trained. I would target bigger companies as they are less likely to let a tyre fitter do your recharge.
> It's easy enough to do but some garages might not do it as they might not have the data.
> 
> Tell them 700grams and I use pag oil 150
> ...


Some good points there - was really wondering if someone like Kwikfit would do a decent job as obviously easy to find and they are not only open the hours I work!


----------



## burnsey_100 (Sep 6, 2011)

They should do a good job as its the machine that does it. Just ask for these specs as I know they don't have the gtr data, and request a 20-30min vacuum (they will know what you mean)


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Highams park motor company did mine. £70, full service and re-gas. Cold as ice now

mook


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Kick fit were surprisingly good for me, full drain, I had a leak, so he regassed me for free!


----------



## ab20000 (Jun 30, 2012)

tonigmr2 said:


> Kick fit were surprisingly good for me, full drain, I had a leak, so he regassed me for free!


Which branch as see you are in Herts?


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Have had a few done at Kwik Fit. Seems like a good service but i'm no refrigeration engineer, back connector is up by the ABS and a bit tight did that myself. Once connected it's fully automated and takes about 40 mins. Tests, removes gas, recycles and cleans and adds lubricant then puts it back, quite a clever machine.

There should be a sticker with the gas fill details under the bonnet.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

ab20000 said:


> Which branch as see you are in Herts?


Harpenden, they loved my GTR and hate to say it being female helped.:chuckle:


----------



## ab20000 (Jun 30, 2012)

tonigmr2 said:


> Harpenden, they loved my GTR and hate to say it being female helped.:chuckle:


Ah the posh part :nervous:

Thanks - oh and I'm sure it does help :thumbsup:


----------

